# Help with this Dunhill lighter



## MikeLV

My main concern with this lighter is that Dunhill is spelled with one L. It looks correct and feels authentic. Jeweler told me it was 14k Gold. If there is anyone that might shed some light on this i sure would appreciate it.


----------



## bpegler

That’s a fake. Everything is wrong from the script to the spelling.


----------



## MikeLV

Thank you for your reply, i really appreciate it. However, i did receive confirmation shortly after from a Dunhill dealer/service rep that this is authentic. Also stating that it is an early Rollalite cased in France and not England. If it was England it would have been hallmarked differently.

Also directly from the Vintage Dunhill Rollagas FB page i got a similar response that it is a late 40's - early 50's Rollalite and the stamp is authentic but rare to see.


----------



## Rondo

Wherever it was manufactured, an authentic Dunhill would be spelled correctly. Alfred’s name never changed when crossing any border. 
I don’t have Facebook so I can’t question those experts.


----------



## bpegler

MikeLV said:


> Thank you for your reply, i really appreciate it. However, i did receive confirmation shortly after from a Dunhill dealer/service rep that this is authentic. Also stating that it is an early Rollalite cased in France and not England. If it was England it would have been hallmarked differently.
> 
> Also directly from the Vintage Dunhill Rollagas FB page i got a similar response that it is a late 40's - early 50's Rollalite and the stamp is authentic but rare to see.


Sure you did. 

This is a lighter from back before Dunhill used their classic script!!!

In fact it’s from before they even knew how to spell their own name!!!

Yet somehow the case is shiny and looks practically brand new!!!

I’m so happy that you’re not a scammer just showing up on a cigar board with a fake gold lighter. Then going on a little fishing expedition...


----------



## jmt8706

The name being misspelled would be a red flag for me. I wouldn't even trust the 14ct gold rating after that. I wonder how much was spent to buy it?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I bought a Cohiba in Mexico once
They call it a Cohib there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I bought a Cohiba in Mexico once
> They call it a Cohib there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the infamous Glass top box Lol!


----------

